# Pair of original Red 63 Schwinn Stingrays



## vastingray (Mar 11, 2021)

Pair of original 63 Stingrays May and August


----------



## jrcarz (Mar 14, 2021)

awesome twins


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 14, 2021)

Beautiful bkes right there !!!!


----------

